# Hi :)



## GeorginaKathryn (May 20, 2010)

I've been browsing this site for a little while but now decided to join because I have a question to ask (i'll post in the help section)

I've got one male and three female mice, and i'm a feeder breeder, but my mice are treated like pets


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome!

I'm a feeder breeder too, so don't be afraid to post! What do you feed?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya, welcome to our forum!!


----------



## GeorginaKathryn (May 20, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I'm a feeder breeder too, so don't be afraid to post! What do you feed?


Thanks for all the welcomes 

It's good to know that theres a forum that isn't against feeder breeders! All others i've read have been saying we're cruel 

As in what snakes? 4 corns and 1 corn x rat, I also have a royal python but feed him rats


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a royal python too! Except over here they're called ball pythons. Mine can eat rats, but I do mice because they're smaller, so I can keep more mice in a small space!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I would love to have a corn snake, i used to have corn snakes but i had to move and i wasnt able to take them with me.
Feeder breeders are not barred from the forum we all know that snakes need to eat too.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GeorginaKathryn (May 20, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> I have a royal python too! Except over here they're called ball pythons. Mine can eat rats, but I do mice because they're smaller, so I can keep more mice in a small space!


Quite a few people over here call them ball pythons too, but mine never balls up so i'd feel silly calling him that


----------



## GeorginaKathryn (May 20, 2010)

The secret garden said:


> I would love to have a corn snake, i used to have corn snakes but i had to move and i wasnt able to take them with me.
> Feeder breeders are not barred from the forum we all know that snakes need to eat too.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Awwh thats a shame  They're great little snakes

Thanks


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

GeorginaKathryn said:


> Quite a few people over here call them ball pythons too, but mine never balls up so i'd feel silly calling him that


Royal python sounds better anyway! :lol:


----------

